# PM1236 drawings



## brt (Aug 7, 2012)

Folks, I'm starting to design the CNC conversion of my PM1236 lathe, and am having trouble finding good drawings or a CAD model. Matt says that he hasn't been able to get the blueprints from the manufacturer either, but that he'll try again.

In the mean time, I've been searching, but it seems my Google Fu is not great enough. Does anyone have a set of accurate dimensions on the main frame of the machine? I'm particularly interested in hole placement.

Alternatively, can anyone suggest a good method for measuring it in place? Here's pretty much all the precision measuring equipment that I have:

1. A couple of 6" digital calipers that seem to be good to about .001"
2. A 12" digital calipers that's about as good
3. 0-1" digital mic that seems to be good to .0005" or better
4. A couple of analog dial indicators and a dial test indicator that all seem to be good to about .0005"
5. Some 1-2-3 blocks, V-blocks, t-squares, parallels, etc that claim to be good to about .0005"

My mill (an IHCNC) is good to about .001", so I can maybe make jigs to about that level, if necessary.

But I don't have anything good that's about 46-54", which will be the size of the main ball-screw.

Any suggestions on how I can use what I have to measure the machine up?

If I can figure this out, I'll create a Solidworks model, and post it here.


----------



## Bob S (Dec 14, 2013)

This is an old thread but did you go through with your CNC conversion? If you did, how is is going?

Bob


----------

